# aiuto non riesco a reinstallare la mia gentoo (errore gcc)

## eolus

E da un po di tempo che cerco, dopo la rottura dell'hd, di reinstallare gentoo da uno stage3 ma quando arrivo a installare xorg-x11 emerge mi scarica anche la vecchia versione di gcc la 3.3.6 che però la compilazione non va a buon fine restituendo questo errore.

Messages for package sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1:

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *          ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *          ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *          ebuild.sh, line 1383:  Called toolchain_src_compile

 *   toolchain.eclass, line   26:  Called gcc_src_compile

 *   toolchain.eclass, line 1548:  Called gcc_do_make

 *   toolchain.eclass, line 1422:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake \

 *              LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS}" \

 *              STAGE1_CFLAGS="${STAGE1_CFLAGS}" \

 *              LIBPATH="${LIBPATH}" \

 *              BOOT_CFLAGS="${BOOT_CFLAGS}" \

 *              ${GCC_MAKE_TARGET} \

 *              || die "emake failed with ${GCC_MAKE_TARGET}"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed with bootstrap-lean

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1/temp/build.log'.

Che cavolo devo fare?

grazie

----------

## randomaze

 *eolus wrote:*   

> E da un po di tempo che cerco, dopo la rottura dell'hd, di reinstallare gentoo da uno stage3 ma quando arrivo a installare xorg-x11 emerge mi scarica anche la vecchia versione di gcc la 3.3.6

 

Mi sa che hai un vecchio snapshot di portage. Hai fatto "emerge --sync" dopo l'installazione base?

----------

## Scen

Per me è il "solito" problema di qualche pacchetto che richiede la dipendenza virtual/libstdc++, la quale, malauguratamente, sceglie in primo luogo l'installazione di sys-devel/gcc-3.3*  :Evil or Very Mad:  .

Una soluzione è installare manualmente sys-libs/libstdc++-v3 tramite il comando

```

emerge --oneshot =sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3*

```

e poi riprendere l'aggiornamento di world.

@eolus: comunque specificando il parametro --tree o l'abbreviato -t (per cui qualcosa del tipo emerge -pDTuv world dovresti visualizzare l'albero completo delle dipendenze, e capire CHI richiede gcc-3.3*.

----------

## djinnZ

sono andato per curiosità a guardare la virtual/libstdc++ e richiede nell'ordine libreria binaria, libreria compilata ed infine gcc-3.3, non è che c'è qualche dipendenza buggata nei pacchetti che richiedono il direttamente libc/gcc invece della virtual?

O c'è qualcosa che ancora non ho capito nell'oscuro funzionamento di portage?

----------

## Scen

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> non è che c'è qualche dipendenza buggata nei pacchetti che richiedono il direttamente libc/gcc invece della virtual?
> 
> O c'è qualcosa che ancora non ho capito nell'oscuro funzionamento di portage?

 

Mah...

```

$ emerge -p virtual/libstdc++

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1  USE="nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -boundschecking -build -doc -fortran -gcj -gtk (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc -test -vanilla"

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/libstdc++-3.3

```

Sembrerebbe che emerge legga "al contrario" (dall'ultima alla prima voce) la dipendenza "uno-a-molti" presente in virtual/libstdc++.

Chi sa qualcosa parli ora  :Cool:  (altrimenti bisognerà chiedere lumi ai develoPPer di Portage  :Razz:  )

----------

## eolus

Grazie per le risposte 

Comunque ho tamponato mettendo gcc in package.mask e sembra che il tutto funzioni bene anche il 3d.

Faro ancora delle prove e se tutto andrà bene metterò il tag "risolto"

grazie

----------

